# Is it safe to move a 25 day pregnant rabbit to a new cage? (Time sensitive)



## CloverHollow05 (Nov 5, 2021)

Hello, I have a Holland lop doe who is 25 days pregnant. I am needing to move her to a new cage and wondered if it is safe when she is so close to having her babies? Should I wait? If I need to wait, how old should the kits be to safely move? Her new cage will be in the same space as her current one. Would it help if I moved some of her hay over with her, so it still smells like her space? I am doing a huge herd reduction and someone wants to buy my cages. I have enclosures i can move my rabbits into, but just want to make sure it is safe to move my pregnant doe. ANY help is appreciated, I would like to move her tomorrow if it is safe.


----------



## CloverHollow05 (Nov 5, 2021)

Her new cage will be in the same space, with all the same rabbits around her. I will also move all of her hay, bedding, food bowl, and water bottle with her. I know stress can cause issues and want to be safe.


----------



## promiseacres (Nov 6, 2021)

I would do it asap if you're going to do it. And watch kits close if she's too stressed you could loose them. But you do what you have to do. I would move her before the kits rather than after.


----------



## CloverHollow05 (Nov 6, 2021)

promiseacres said:


> I would do it asap if you're going to do it. And watch kits close if she's too stressed you could loose them. But you do what you have to do. I would move her before the kits rather than after.


Ok, thank you very much. I will do it today. It isn’t a huge move, no traveling involved. Very quick and I will bring her her favorite treat when I’m done to help her settle in. She loves banana haha.


----------

